# Gutter screws vs. rivets



## sh40674

Gonna take out a downspout and move it to another location, also have a corner to fix... Should I use screws or rivets? Also, should I use the gutter seam caulk in the gutter section for the patch and beads, or is there a better caulk out there for the job?


----------



## jagans

They make white head hex heat self tapping screws for downspouts so you can take them apart if they get clogged up.

OK I'll bite, what are "Patches and Beads"?

Seams? If you mean seams, I clean the bare metal first with naphtha, then use 30 minute acetoxy set clear GE silicone. Believe it or not, I have embeded MR fiberglass drywall tape in silicone sealant for added strength and it works really well.


----------



## sh40674

I mean a patch for the downspout hole and beads of caulk, as well as the new corner... Should I use rivets or screws?


----------



## jagans

I gave you my answer in post number 2, above, white head, hex drive screws. Use a 1/4 inch magnetic nut driver in your cordless drill.


----------



## kwikfishron

I got to disagree with the screws, especially if you have (or have access to) a rivet gun.

All it takes is that little tit of the screw sticking though to catch the first leaf (or whatever) to begin the clogging process.


----------



## jagans

Well, that's the beauty of living in the good ole USA. Not having a downspout inspector, you can use whatever you want, but you better hurry up before they elect one and you need a permit to attach your downspouts. Next will be predators flying over to see if you are putting a new roof on without a permit.


----------



## kwikfishron

jagans said:


> Well, that's the beauty of living in the good ole USA. Not having a downspout inspector, you can use whatever you want, but you better hurry up before they elect one and you need a permit to attach your downspouts. Next will be predators flying over to see if you are putting a new roof on without a permit.


Well you can spin it anyway you want :thumbup: but a spike sticking into a downspout is never a good thing (might be fine if you live in the desert I guess). :whistling2:


----------



## jagans

Well, thats my *point *exactly. You can *spin *a screw, and it comes out for disassembly. I do get your *point *regarding the _*point *_though. The screws I used were like 3/8" long. I have used rivets, but prefer screws for the reason stated.


----------



## paintdrying

Yes and no to both, stainless steel screws are nice, hard to hold on to because they are non magnetic. Downspouts with rivets clog up, then you have to drill the rivet. I really hate rivets. Rivet the first elbow to the outlet in the bottom of the gutter, then one screw on the top part of the downspout to hold everything together. One screw on each side of the elbow is a good way to clog up a downspout. Everything is different, maple helicopters are going to clog every hole, oak leaves will lay acrooss the outlet. Locus leaves will plug your underground pipes. You just have to check your gutters when it rains


----------



## jagans

Yeah lifes a beach, whichever way you go. Use 3 x 4 downspouts and 6 inch gutters, and the squirrels run up the downspouts. Install gutter guards and you encourage ice damming yata yata yata. Now you *can *escape up to the roof and clean out the gutters, then sit on the ridge and just enjoy the clouds passing by for a while. Thats what I do. Just don't sit on a lightning rod. :laughing:


----------



## AndyWRS

The only time I ever see rivets in gutters is when its a custom box gutter. 99.9% of all the gutter we see in So Cal have the screws in the color to match the gutter.

either way will work though.

I will have you know that I open carry my assault caulking gun every day at work with no issues here in So Cal...so back off :laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash

jagans said:


> Well, that's the beauty of living in the good ole USA. Not having a downspout inspector, you can use whatever you want, but you better hurry up before they elect one and you need a permit to attach your downspouts. Next will be predators flying over to see if you are putting a new roof on without a permit.


I hear the current administration is creating this division of government as we speak....


----------



## 1985gt

What just happened here? 

Use both!

Rivets for the patch and corner fix. Sheet metal screws for the down spouts. 

For the seams and patches we use Geocel or NP-1.


----------



## Nailbags

jagans said:


> Well, that's the beauty of living in the good ole USA. Not having a downspout inspector, you can use whatever you want, but you better hurry up before they elect one and you need a permit to attach your downspouts. Next will be predators flying over to see if you are putting a new roof on without a permit.


Hey In King County WA they use Google earth to see what is added to the places and tax according.


----------



## jagans

Nailbags said:


> Hey In King County WA they use Google earth to see what is added to the places and tax according.


Yeah, and I bet they round up on the sq. footage.


----------

